# Chopin's Etude for Left Hand, Nose, Elbow and Foot



## shamisengirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello all,

Here's a version of Chopin's Etude Op.10 No.5 (the black key etude) that he has played with his left hand, nose, elbow and foot. Click the link below to enjoy two minutes of craziness.






:tiphat::lol:


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I've heard people complain of pianists playing Ravel's left-hand concerto using both hands. This takes instrumental abuse to the next level


----------



## Tschaikowsky (Jan 21, 2011)

Good thing he didn't develop a foot or elbow cramp, or have to sneeze . Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

My friend tried to play like that. He's still in traction.


----------



## hemidemisemiquaver (Apr 22, 2011)

That _"Although some carefully(-)phrased elbow grease smudged﻿ the last page with possibly overstatedly hesitant rubato"_ comment is priceless.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

One of my favs...very cool!...(performance could be better buy, hey, there are heels and a nose here...fine effort)


----------



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

Shades of Peter Schickele's solo performance of P.D.Q. Bach's Sonata for Bassoon and Piano...


----------

